
Targeted Troll Campaign? A Bot Sentinel Investigation - everybodyknows
https://www.lawfareblog.com/there-targeted-troll-campaign-against-lisa-page-bot-sentinel-investigation
======
floatingatoll
Detailed breakdown: [https://botsentinel.com/reports/lisa-page-analysis-
report-1....](https://botsentinel.com/reports/lisa-page-analysis-
report-1.html)

> _1106 accounts received a trollbot score of 75% or higher, which is
> approximately 28.42% of all accounts analyzed. To put that number into
> perspective, on average less than 15% of all accounts analyzed receive a
> score of 75% or higher. This report includes a list of accounts analyzed and
> the tweets from each of the accounts that scored 75% or higher._

------
bediger4000
Why can't twitter itself do this kind of work and deal with the trolls? After
all, twitter has the IP address(es) that these tweets come from, and they lots
of people smart enough to write anomaly detection code to find potential troll
attacks.

